

How to get cheap and targeted paid traffic? - aymeric
http://aymeric.gaurat.net/index.php/2010/how-to-get-cheap-and-targeted-paid-traffic/

======
aymeric
I'd be interested to hear how you guys kickstart the traffic on a new website.
(Let's assume you don't have a huge following on your blog or on Twitter)

~~~
pierrefar
Before starting development, and especially during development, keep an eye on
a very broad set of Google Alerts that blanket your market. Read each alert
carefully and identify websites that talk about your market or your
competitors.

This will give you a list of places you can start a conversation with. So
while you're preparing for launch, keep notes of each candidate website. Notes
to keep: name of the author of the article, URL of the article, when it was
written, etc.

Now when you can share something, email them saying you read their article
about X and thought they might be interested in this new thing you just built.
Tell them very briefly (2-3 sentences) what your new thing does/is and how
it's different, and give them your contact details (including phone or Skype -
some like to chat).

This strategy becomes more important after launch as you don't have to wait
before getting in touch. You can email them immediately as they can see your
live product.

------
nethergoat
(Disclaimer: I work for Bizo)

Bizo allows you to target on specific business demographics (Company Size, Job
Function, etc.), and to do so cheaply (starts at $5/day). One advantage Bizo
has over Facebook, StumbleUpon, etc. is that the ads are shown across many
websites instead of just one.

Unfortunately, "professional coach" is not one of Bizo's targetable segments,
so other offerings may work better for CoachFire. Your other sites, however,
may be a better fit:

<http://www.bizo.com/marketer/selfserve>

LinkedIn has a similar offering (<https://www.linkedin.com/directads/>) that
allows you to target people in the "Professional Training and Coaching"
industry, but, similar to the other sites you mentioned, ads will only be
shown to users browsing LinkedIn.

~~~
noelchurchill
I manage the SEM campaigns for Vistage (business coaching) at a digital
agency. Looks like Bizo might be a good fit for them. Anyone in particular I
should talk with to get some more info?

~~~
nethergoat
Great, drop a line to greg@bizo.com - he can get you started and answer any
questions you have

